# Can't be better than my Stanleys



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.holteyplanes.com/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

They're pretty. 

I'll stick with my ole girls! :yes:


----------



## disefyl (Apr 8, 2010)

10 grand for a plane...

and I thought LN planes were expensive


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

There was a "paper" written by a cpl college proffesors....probably 20 or so years ago."The futile pursuit of happiness".

Reading/obsorbing that paper changed me on a very positive note.It tells a very scientific story of how your brain smoothes out the highs N lows WRT the drama in ones own life.Once you understand that and accept it it allows you the following.

Its not the "thing" that brings pleasure,its what you do with it,that does.So the highs of buying a stupid $$ plane/s will quickly wear off.But the joy of USING an extremely sharp,well tuned plane(irrespective of $)is what sticks.A roundabout way of saying I'll keep using our Stanley's.BW


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

They do look pretty nicely done, but probably cost a bit more than the $40-$50 that a nice old Bailey, Millers Falls, or Record plane costs. :huh:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Old post, but was curious....which one did you end up getting Gene?













:laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Man, they sure are beautiful.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Speaking for myself, my collection of Miller Falls, Stanley and Lee Valley planes plus an assortment of older wooden planse give me enough joy. Don't need to spend that serious money for those.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I respect him but I would never buy one. Ever. These aren't made to be used and if they can't be used, I have no space for them. I display my hand planes because I think they are beautiful in their own right, as an object, but when it's time to get work I pull them.

I even use them for staging some of my work:

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/62062378


----------



## karl5005 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Gideon

Why on earth do you think Holtey planes are not made to be used?

Karl


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

karl5005 said:


> Hi Gideon
> 
> Why on earth do you think Holtey planes are not made to be used?
> 
> Karl


Karl,
Were I fortunate enough to own one of your planes, you can bet it would be used.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

karl5005 said:


> Hi Gideon
> 
> Why on earth do you think Holtey planes are not made to be used?
> 
> Karl


Well, how much do they cost? That is main decider whether I use something or not. 

Like I said, I respect these very much, I know they are built with use in mind but to a regular wood worker, buying something like this wouldn't make their work that much better, worth that much more and, frankly, if something happened if the tool were dropped the repair or replacement cost would be quite a loss.

Personally, I'm not interested in using tools I carry around on a pillow in my work space. I don't view these as working tools - more like prestige pieces. Nothing wrong with that, I just wouldn't buy one of these. However, if someone were to gift one to me I would use it without thinking twice.


----------

